
“Reiser murdered his wife and we use his fs” ESR and Meredith P on Hacker Values - rjzzleep
https://soundcloud.com/breitbart/milo-yiannopoulos-meredith-patterson-and-eric-raymond-january-6-2016
======
kaonashi
Ugh

